# Sound bar volume dropped off? new modem/router?



## Steven Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a 43" Sharp tv LC-43LB601U and Samsung sound bar HW-N450/ZA out in my work shop. The only media that i use this for is all wifi type apps, pandora, netflix, youtube etc. Recently the sound bar volume while using the apps has dropped on significantly. Just to use numbers, where 45 was good and 65 was to loud, now 75 in audible and even at max isnt loud enough. The part i find odd the the menu volume has not changed (the click changing channels or going through menus). Its still as loud as before. So to me that rules out a bad sound bar or di cable. It seems it could be a signal issue?? I recently had to swap modems and routers because they were both aging and beginning to fail. I went to arris surfboard with built in wifi. thought the built in wifi might have been the issue. no the issue. installed a netgear wireless router yesterday for the sole purpose of getting a better signal out there. still having the issue.


----------

